# raise your hand if you've been with DTV 10 years or more



## Road Rage (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm curious as to just how many of us are veterans of DirecTV. Depending on the honor system here.

I've been a sub since 1996.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I've been with them since March, 1996. Between installation charges and 2 Sony SAT-A1 receivers, my startup costs were about $1000!


----------



## Trak101 (Dec 3, 2005)

Since 1996


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Trak101 said:


> Since 2006


That wouldn't be ten years or more now would it!!

Ive been with D* since just b4 the merge with USSB! :grin:


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

If memory serves - 1996 - August I believe


----------



## tombet (Sep 27, 2006)

Sep 95


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

iceman2a said:


> That wouldn't be ten years or more now would it!!
> 
> Ive been with D* since just b4 the merge with USSB! :grin:


I've been with them 10 or 11 years. I don't remember the exact date. But I know I'm a long term customer that D wants to please except they won't add The Tennis Channel


----------



## Supervolcano (Jan 23, 2007)

USSB merged with D* in 1998.

I've been with both since 1997.
Not sure what month, so I might be just shy of 10 years.


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

Been with D* since 10/1994


----------



## Road Rage (Nov 3, 2006)

Almost enough to form our own Decade lobby to hammer the home base with


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

I have been with them since 9/96 and think I paid close to 6-700.0 for dish and instalation


----------



## sknier (Dec 20, 2006)

Joined up in May 1995 when the cable guy muddied up my new carpet.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm pretty sure it was 1995 maybe 1996. I do know it was in October because I wanted to see Dallas games and I only got D* for NFLST.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

since dec. 1996.

for as long as possible, we just had USSB and no directv.

my parents have been with them since day #1.


----------



## RandCfilm (Aug 17, 2006)

Have had DirecTV since 1995, also had the unfortunate pleasure of being pushed to Pegasucks because of some territory thing. Paid Pegasucks almost $90 more for the EXACT same programming, I was glad when it went back thru DirecTV in 2001 I believe. For me it was actually a decrease in pricing.


----------



## jlancaster (Feb 10, 2006)

1996? For me when did they have that little red led?


----------



## hdAddict (Jan 10, 2006)

Mostly happy customer since 8/1996. Still have the first two Sony receivers active. I paid $650 for the first Sony receiver and a dual LNB Sony dish. The second receiver was obtained two years later at about $100.


----------



## since 2/96 (Feb 7, 2007)

saw this thread and figured after many months of lurking I'd go ahead and register and participate some...

As the handle says, I've been with D* since February of 1996 and will remain as long as NFLST continues to be exclusive to D*.

I paid $0.00 for my first receiver/dish as they were obtained via a sales contest. Retail value at the time was in the $700 range.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Since the summer of 96.

Paid just under $700 for the dish, SAT-A1 & SAT-B1.


----------



## cardfan4269 (Sep 15, 2006)

First time also-been around since 1994. I've spent a ton of money buying reciever upgrades over the years.

The only benefit is that I'm a most important customer and get thru to customer service without waiting. But I'd never go back to cable-ever!


----------



## Ken984 (Jan 1, 2006)

Since July 95, although i did leave for a year in 2005, i am back now and glad i am. I paid $1000for my first system, 1 RCA DRD203 and a dual output LNB dish, and had to install it myself.


----------



## platinum (Oct 28, 2002)

I've been with D* since September 1995


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Almost - I was with DirecTV from just before they merged with USSB in 1998.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

August 1996.


----------



## bapold (Jan 22, 2007)

January 1996


----------



## cjwal (Aug 21, 2006)

Since 1996!


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

I believe it was 1995. My first system was a Sony dish and box and my wife paid $600 for it.

I was on the roof inspecting my diy dish install and overheard the cable guy telling my wife that "DSS is just a fad. Good luck with it".:hurah:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't remember the date but I got the first batch of Sony A1's that Circuit City received. I did take two years off to give E* a try but came back when the 811 STB 'upgrade' came out and found out what a POS that was.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

I got my first (Toshiba) receiver/dish for $99 with a deal that said I had to subscribe to DirecTV programming within a certain period of time or I'd have to pay $$$ ... well USSB was enough (for like $9/month!!) so I got it, but I had to wait in line before a store opened on the day after Christmas at like 6:00 in the morning to get it for that deal.

Second setup (dual LNB dish, receiver) came with a mover's upgrade for free. We moved to a new house, they brought the new stuff. This was about 6 years ago. Then I bought a DirecTiVo 40G box (whatever you call it, Hughes) at Best Buy for $199 a few years ago and have been using that ever since. 

I have to say up until today, DirecTV's customer service has been fabulous and they have been eager to keep me as a customer. We'll see how it goes with the HR20 due to arrive in two weeks.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Sept 1996, 2 weeks after I got married. I knew I had a keeper when she wanted DBS too. $600 for a Sony single LNB system, no installation of course.


----------



## TheMoose (Jan 20, 2006)

Since 95 or 96, I can remember looking at sat when it first came out (in 94?) & the only receivers you could get was RCA's, but it was too expensive.

I got in when the first Sony receivers came out (sat A1 & Sat A2) I got the Sat A2 & it had the dish with the red LED for aiming.
It was still over $1000!!

Now I have a DVR in the bedroom, a HD DVR in the living room, a TV & sat in the shop & a portable setup when I go to the races or playing in the dunes.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

Since December 1995.


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

do you want to know a secret,? its been a long and widing road with dtv ! back in 1993 i had a 'c' band antenna then ANDREW HAPPENED insurance paid for it $3000 put another c band back while building a pool in my back yard moron with a backhoe backed up and knocked it down that was 1995 i heard about :"the little dish that could" so i've been with them since i fell in love with them so now im here there and everywhere in my house with the hr20s cause they promised me a splendid time was guaranteed for all...


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

1996 for me. I bought the Dual LNB with a Magnovox Receiver that had an RF remote. That thing just died on me when I got my HR20 installed.

Kind of sucked cuz I used that one to feed a couple of rooms due to the RF remote.

I had to go out and buy a IR transmitter after that fiasco......Uugh. The pain of my HR20 install.


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

1995


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

Started in spring of 1994. Set top box sure wasn't much then.

Had lots of moves (yeah, corporate) but kept DIRECTV through them all, often along with cable.

They went through lots of name changes in those first years.

Last time I talked with a CSR the 'tenure' question came up; seems to me they had records on me that told them exactly when I first started. The next time you talk with a CSR, ask them. I'll bet they know, but don't volunteer that information.

It's been a good decision.


----------



## SFNSXguy (Apr 17, 2006)

November 1994


----------



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

november 1994


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

1994 I, too had the Sony receiver(s) Still do, one being Dolby 5.1.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Late '94.

Was also a DirecPC/DirecWay customer from early 1997 to mid 2005, before DSL finally came to my area.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Been with them since 94 or 95.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

quarrymen1 said:


> do you want to know a secret,? its been a long and widing road with dtv ! back in 1993 i had a 'c' band antenna then ANDREW HAPPENED insurance paid for it $3000 put another c band back while building a pool in my back yard moron with a backhoe backed up and knocked it down that was 1995 i heard about :"the little dish that could" so i've been with them since i fell in love with them so now im here there and everywhere in my house with the hr20s cause they promised me a splendid time was guaranteed for all...


Yeah, yeah, yeah


----------



## resqguy (Nov 24, 2006)

I think it was Spring of 1996. I had just finished building the house. I remember the LED and the phone call offering to do the install for $200. I had it up and running after 2 hours.


----------



## matsfan (Sep 9, 2006)

Since the Summer of 1995...


----------



## Big6Dad (Feb 7, 2007)

I think I bought my first and only (until the HD upgrade 11/06) dish and rec for Christmas 1995. I think D's advertising said something about the dish being the size of a pizza. The self installed dish and Sony rec worked great until the HD upgrade.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

msmith said:


> Almost - I was with DirecTV from just before they merged with USSB in 1998.


God, I forgot that I used to get two bills... one from DirecTV then the other from USSB until they merged.


----------



## bfncbs1 (Feb 8, 2007)

February 1994 for Direct TV.....Close to a $1000 for installation/equipment. I actually had to pay for a installer to come out and fix the mess I made. I remember being outside 10hours straight with my buddy trying to get a siganl without a compass or anything. Frustrated and drunk. I sure drunk didn't help matters :lol: God also the many thousands of dollars I have spent over the years in recievers.

Also been a direcwway customer since 1997. Not that I'm proud of saying that. Unfortunately direcway/Hughesnet is my only choice and when it works it's better then dialup.....Another product that I have been through several upgrades for and many hundreds of dollars.


----------



## mrrizzo2u (Feb 8, 2007)

Let's See 

The cost of the system was over $1000

Dish network wasn't around. It was echostar with the 3' Dish that you rented.

USSB for HBO and the like, and Directv for regular programming

There wasn't even cable in the area yet.

That has to be over 10 years

Almost forgot I got the upgraded round dish with the dual lnb


----------



## Teacherman (Oct 20, 2006)

1996 After the kids and I suffered with an antenna throughout college(late bloomer) it was the first thing I bought when I got my first teaching job.


----------



## Scorch (Aug 4, 2006)

Since August of 1996!


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

1995


----------



## Rpbertxyz (Feb 22, 2006)

October of 1995.


----------



## realracer2 (Jun 11, 2006)

I drove 55 miles to Indianapolis the first day they were for sale in Indiana, in 1994. I still have the RCA, Hears His Masters Voice dog, they gave out for buying the RCA system.


----------



## MHElliott (Jan 20, 2007)

Been with since first available in Chicago. Three dishes (soon to be four), and MANY turners later.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Fall of 1994. I had 4 huge hickorys from southeast to southwest and wanted to remove one to increase our passive solar gain. I let the satellite location decide which one went.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been with them since Fall of '94, after Comcrap couldn't fix reception problems over the course of 6 months and literally dozens of service calls. I bought an early single LNB dish and an RCA receiver, installed it myself, and I've been with 'em since. I kinda miss writing the checks to USSB AND D*. LOL


----------



## jwren (Nov 10, 2006)

then in 1999 when dtv bought them (I believe that was the year) we switched to dtv....



Road Rage said:


> I'm curious as to just how many of us are veterans of DirecTV. Depending on the honor system here.
> 
> I've been a sub since 1996.


----------



## GreatPig (Sep 19, 2006)

Switched to D* first part of 1997. I had C-band dish when I lived with my parents in high school - first got it way back in the early 80s.


----------



## MikeP (Mar 15, 2003)

May 1996


----------



## chris1207 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes, started with DTV when I was with AT&T and they owned 2% of Hughes


----------



## eric.starwars (Sep 17, 2006)

June 94


----------



## weaselfest (Dec 29, 2006)

signed up in June 1995, Sony was nearly giving away hardware with a big TV purchase and one year commitment. Was working for the local cable company (40 channels at that time) and wanted to find out first hand what this "mini dish" was all about.
Saved myself a trip into the headend a few times monitoring my satellite service when called for a network outage, could see if D* still had the channel.
Purchased my first HD setup (Mits HR-D500) in July 2002 after watching the NBC Olympics that spring. Signed up for D* HD service first day it was offered.
Running an HR20 and H20 today, modulated and distributed throughout the house for the standard def TVs.
Still have that old Sony dish mounted on a cymbal stand for tailgating.
Been a long sometimes painful journey but I couldn't comprehend going back to that miserable TV delivery platform known as cable TV


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

The fall of 1994, a self install RCA package.


----------



## stoutman (Feb 8, 2003)

Spring '96 with my old friend USSB


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

winter 94 2 Rca box's paid $699 per box


----------



## msfaulk (Jan 9, 2007)

May 1996 as well.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

8/1995


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Jan 1997

I just turned off my RCA box on Friday when I got my HR20!


----------



## ironman (Jul 31, 2006)

Summer of 1995

Install and equipment to the tune of $1200 - ouch!


----------



## Mark_M (Oct 31, 2006)

Fall of 96. Self install with 2 RCA receivers. 1st receiver was somewhere around $400+ (w dolby). Second was around $300. Gave both to relatives so they could get a ditch the dish $100 rebate with their cable companies.


----------



## drsmeister (Sep 29, 2006)

1994


----------



## Tigerman73 (Dec 1, 2006)

Late July of 95, got it as a wedding gift since we lived out where there was no cable. 800 or 900 dollars and self installed w/ my brother and a friend. Wouldn't go back to cable if they paid me.


----------



## miliz (Oct 5, 2006)

1994


----------



## scrappy 2000 (Dec 7, 2006)

Dec. 95. Everytime I call am told I am A List and how important I am but into the second month now and still can not get a HR 20 installed. My monthly bill is about 150 and never got anything for free till the HR 20 and still waiting for it. Not happy


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I had them in Sep '95. Paid $500 for the receiver, $200 for the Dish and $200 for install. I could have gotten by with the $100 Dish, but the sales rep told me I'd be better off with the Dish that could feed 2 receivers. I don't know how I survived with one set top box...I now have 6. Took a 4 year vacation from D* when I switched to Dish in 2000. Got tired of the buggy equipment and moved back to D*. My HR20 gets installed tomorrow.


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

October, 1995 I paid $800 for the dish/receiver and another $150 for install. I also got the two feed dish, but I didn't get the second receiver until 2000. I had the living room receiver feeding the signal to the bedroom and used the remote signal cones to change the channel from the bedroom. NFLST is what got me to get the dish and is what will keep me with D*.


----------



## cbearnm (Sep 6, 2006)

I would have to check for sure, but I am pretty sure I bought my first system in fall of 96. I definitely remember USSB for HBO. 
I have moved twice since then and other than having to endure a couple of years with Pegasus, have been with DirecTV continuously.


----------



## feschiver (Dec 19, 2006)

nov 94 and never looked back at cable again


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

March of 96. $900 for 2 RCA receivers and a dish.


----------



## mdmcvay (Aug 30, 2006)

I technically have only subscribed since sep/oct 2003 when I bought my house. Prior to that I lived with my dad who was a subscriber since like the first 2 room system was available. I used to pay the USSB bill and he paid the Directv bill. When he passed in 2005, I got his receivers. I still have them stored away. Two RCA DRD203RWs. I think we got D* in about 95 not real sure on the dates. Before that first dual lnb dish came out we were looking into getting two systems for the house. The last time I drove by the origninal dish is still on his old house, I should have taken it down.


----------



## NFLnut (Sep 29, 2006)

Sub since December 1994. And based on my *complete* hatred of the HR20 and not being given the option to have a choice in an mpeg-4 capable DirecTiVo, I may not be much longer!!


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

1995 (first day of hockey season)


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Summer of '96 here.


----------



## gashog301 (Sep 14, 2006)

Question:who has there old cards still, im just saving mine for sentimental reasons.


----------



## raygin (Feb 8, 2007)

I have been with Directv since October of 1995.

Paid 2000.00 for a dual lnb dish and 3 RCA receivers including the cables and multiswitch. 

Installed the whole thing myself.


----------



## tigertrap (Nov 25, 2005)

Sept. 1994
First read about D* in an article in Smart Money magazine in 1993.
Followed its progress in a forum on Compuserve.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

For those of us who had the questions asked..did you answer them correctly?

Can you receive your locals with an antenna? NO
Have you had cable in the past 6 months? NO

Congratualations !!! You qualify to recieve E/W distants.


----------



## dkgoalie (Jan 10, 2007)

September 1996 

Single LNB and RCA Receiver. Installed it myself. 

I had to obtain my D* service via Pegasus. What a mess.



- dk


----------



## lug1 (May 13, 2003)

July 1996


----------



## sports828 (Jul 26, 2006)

gashog301 said:


> Question:who has there old cards still, im just saving mine for sentimental reasons.


I still have the original card from my original receiver. :lol:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

MikeW said:


> For those of us who had the questions asked..did you answer them correctly?
> 
> Can you receive your locals with an antenna? NO
> Have you had cable in the past 6 months? NO
> ...


LOL. Oh yea, I remember that.
I remember on the first question I said "well I live in an apartment and can't use an antenna".
The CSR, she was cool, said in a knowing tone..."The question is...Yes or *NO*, can you receive your locals with an antenna". I pause, chuckled and said no.

I had the Prime Time 24 pack activated less then 2 minutes later.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

August of 1994!


----------



## Bofurley (Oct 11, 2006)

1994


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

November 1993


----------



## Xram (Nov 19, 2005)

gashog301 said:


> Question:who has there old cards still, im just saving mine for sentimental reasons.


I have the cards and receivers.



MikeW said:


> For those of us who had the questions asked..did you answer them correctly?
> 
> Can you receive your locals with an antenna? NO
> Have you had cable in the past 6 months? NO
> ...


Remember that well, and still have my E/W too.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

Anybody remember where we used to get the DNS from at first?... Tell me if I'm wrong but I think it was... NBC-E from NYC, NBC-W from Los Angeles, ABC-W from Seattle, ABC-E from Washington, then Philly, CBS-W from San Francisco, and CBS-E from Atlanta.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

1997 and I also paid for USSB


----------



## 1999cobra (Jan 21, 2007)

1995


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

bwaldron said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah


 il ike your attitude!!:lol:

now lets get back to the subject


----------



## JcT21 (Nov 30, 2004)

Road Rage said:


> I'm curious as to just how many of us are veterans of DirecTV. Depending on the honor system here.
> 
> I've been a sub since 1996.


10 + ... and still counting. i remember back when this stuff was $1000 ... or more. my how things have certainly changed


----------



## flopeyeman (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm going to sound like a dumb ass but I have been with directv since they took over primestar


----------



## tpayne105 (Aug 29, 2006)

I got Directv in September of 1996 ( and yes had USSB as well). I moved to an apartment in June of 1999 and was forced to (gasp) get cable....I gave my subscription to my dad in Louisiana....I moved again in March 2001 and in June 2001, got Directv back....so yeah....

with the exception of about 24 months, I have a subscriber for over 10 years....


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

MIMOTech said:


> November 1993


Calling BS on this one. DirecTV-1 didn't launch until December 17, 1993. I believe the first system sold was June 17, 1994.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry...just 4 months into my D* service

Very satisfied too


----------



## Bornzo (Dec 9, 2005)

Been with D* since September 1997, purchase our first home that month also.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I've been a sub since 1996. Not sure what month. I purchased a Sony sat-A2 I think they were called & the lower line box was a sat-B2. Each year or so Sony came out with a new box up until the sat-b6 then eventualy they had the TIVO box, SAT-T60 then Sony went bye bye. They gave up on manufactering products for DirecTV. And I paid my monthly check to two companies before the merger. USSB & Primestar. Yikes that was long ago


----------



## tanmanusa (Feb 24, 2006)

Since late summer of '95. I've had rca and sony units, ultimate tv, and tivo. Now have r15 and hr20.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

VeniceDre said:


> Anybody remember where we used to get the DNS from at first?... Tell me if I'm wrong but I think it was... NBC-E from NYC, NBC-W from Los Angeles, ABC-W from Seattle, ABC-E from Washington, then Philly, CBS-W from San Francisco, and CBS-E from Atlanta.


I can't remember them all but, I do remember getting one of my distants from Nashville for awhile.


----------



## kalcott (Feb 10, 2007)

This will be my 10th year.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

heaphus said:


> I can't remember them all but, I do remember getting one of my distants from Nashville for awhile.


I remember getting Denver & Seattle.


----------



## prospect60 (Aug 26, 2006)

August 1994

I may bought the first Deluxe RCA in the area since the service was still supposed restricted to very few areas and most areas had only Basic units if they had any at all. The slow rollout meant only 5 or 6 communties were allowed to buy units mainly through Sears, CC, BB and a few other stores, but the deluxe boxes didn't come out until late summer. The basic unit was $650 and the deluxe was $899. 

The intial 5 test market cities (Albuqueque, Shreveport, Little Rock, Jackson (MS), Tulsa) and the service went supposed go active Late May1994, but due to last minute problems it was delayed until Mid June (Friday June 16, 1994) and only Jackson got shipments. Anybody could buy the boxes, but you had to go to get equipment from an active market citiy. A lot of phone calls were made to Jackson trying to get local merchants to send the units cross country though most wouldn't ship.

I had a buddy at the local CC and they got several Deluxe boxes in mid August near Charlotte. Not only did I get one, I put out a message on the old Compuserve HTF boards and my friend at CC made a small killing selling $1000 boxes all over the country to folks who couldn't get the Deluxe units by any other method. Learn as you go, Self Install using the audio test tone and a baby monitor. That was the summer that MLB went out on strike and that was my drug of choice to dull the pain. 

First Bill:
DirecTV $25.90/month (went up to $42/month a couple months later when I upgraded to whatever their higher package was)
USSB $34.95/month


Without giving specifics of course anybody here have an account number under 1000? 5000? 10000? Mine is somewhere under 50000. I always wondered who was allowed to open at #1 and which non-insider had the first account.


----------



## Joe166 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had DTV since 04/96.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

I signed on in 1997 so this year will be number 10.  

GH


----------



## CaptTodd (Feb 10, 2007)

From the start i've paid 800$ for there first system they ever came out with


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

september 1998


----------



## dhaakenson (Jan 14, 2007)

1994 during the initial test market days. I heard it was available in Shreveport, Louisiana. I called a Sears there. They said they had one left, on hold for someone, but I convinced them I needed it more, and they shipped it to me in Arizona.

When phoning DTV and USSB to activate service, they were surprised that I was calling from Phoenix.

When I returned the cable box to my local provider, they asked why I was quitting. "Just installed a minidish instead," I told them. The cable drone had no idea what I was talking about. "You will," I said.


----------



## brewer4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had USSB/Primestar/Directv since 1997. Cable (Comcast) doesnt stand a chance in my house.


----------



## mocciat (Oct 17, 2006)

August 1996


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I first signed up with DirecTV and USSB in December 1994. However I had a break in service, and have currently been with them since November 2005. So off and on I've been with them over 10 years.

Carl


----------



## Ace51 (Nov 6, 2006)

I was originally with Primestar in 1996, then converted over to D* in 1999 due to Primestar/D* merger. I have been very happy till I upgraded to HD in July '06.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

VeniceDre said:


> Anybody remember where we used to get the DNS from at first?... Tell me if I'm wrong but I think it was... NBC-E from NYC, NBC-W from Los Angeles, ABC-W from Seattle, ABC-E from Washington, then Philly, CBS-W from San Francisco, and CBS-E from Atlanta.


In January 1995 primetime 24 consisted of NBC-E NYC, NBC-W LA, ABC-E Wash DC, ABC-W Seattle, CBS-E Erie PA, CBS-W SF.


----------



## Microphone (Jan 30, 2007)

Edmund said:


> In January 1995 primetime 24 consisted of NBC-E NYC, NBC-W LA, ABC-E Wash DC, ABC-W Seattle, CBS-E Erie PA, CBS-W SF.


April 1995:hurah:


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

Check my signature -- we were living in Albuquerque, NM which was among the first "test markets". As I recall, the equipment and install was about $1,200!

We've stayed with D* through 2 moves from NM to CA, and now in Las Vegas). While the number of receivers has dropped (we had 6 in CA), the relationship has been continuous throughout. We even had D* Internet service in CA, until DSL could support longer runs from the CO.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (Jan 30, 2007)

Since Christmas '94 - lived in the wilds of northern San Diego County. OTA required an antenna on the roof with a 70 ft mast and a rotor to turn the antenna for every channel. D* and USSB were amazing. Cost was in the neighborhood of $1500.... cost to bring cable 6.2 miles to my house was in the $10k region. Never looked back.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

Joined in late 94 or early 95 don't remember exact time. First system was an RCA with the single LNB round dish. Rca was the only manufacturer at the time. I paid 700.00 for just for the equipment back then. 1 receiver and dish


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

since 1994 payed $400.00 for the box and installed it myself. Iam a construction worker and worked on the headquarters in El Segundo. Remember getting to bills a month. One from Directv and One from USSB


----------



## exapno (Mar 3, 2005)

since fall 1997..I believe....remember a CSR a couple of years ago being impressed by our customer # starting with two zeros!

Our dish is so old...it does not even have 'RCA' on it - just a plain unmarked surface!

have gone through two sets of receivers - and am contemplating our third generation..

we just LOVE the fact that the local NY channels package includes three different PBS stations, and a local station from Long Island ( 100 miles away!) that carries "Jeopardy!"and "WOF" an hour earlier than WABC in NY -which they (wabc that is)seem to preempt (ESPECIALLY J!) at a moments whim...


----------



## jselinger24 (Jan 27, 2007)

Since June of 1999. Paid $500.00 for two RCA receivers and sat. dish. Those were the days.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Taadaa! I have...


----------



## dallascontractor (Jan 9, 2007)

Since early 1995, had RCA $300.00 with SLBN. Moved to HDVR2 $250.00 2 LBN, Moved to HR10-250 $250.00 3 LBN, and now 2 HR20 $99.00 5lbn.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

October 1994

Got married on September 24th and left for honeymoon for a week. We had just built a new house in a new subdivision and cable was not active at my house yet. So while I was gone my dad had a local company install D* for me.

We got back a week later and it was up and running. So technically it may have been September, but I did not get to use it until October. Got a partial year ST package and have had it ever since.

Cost $700 for the dual LBN dish and one receiver. Added a second receiver sometime in 1995 and fed all the other TV's from it. Used one of the RF/IR blasters to control the box located in the garage.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

D* since February 1996. A couple friends already had it and it blew my mind. I finally convinced my parents to get D* after our cable company was bought out and ruined. We got an RCA system for $349.

We lived in MS, which actually was the first place to have D*. I even met the man who bought and installed the first D* system ever! He said the store had 250 systems that first day, and 500 people in line. BTW, they cost $799.


----------



## jostarr (Dec 14, 2006)

They have me listed as being a subscriber for 11 years. Time flies when you are having fun.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Subscriber since 1996, still have the 2nd generation RCA reciver, I paid $600.00 for the reciever, dish, and installation kit.


----------



## katlon (Feb 12, 2007)

It's been so long I can't even remember. When they first started selling dishes in Greenville, SC I was told that I had bought the 5th dish sold by American Audio. My card was something like 000000000056. Still have the card stashed away somewhere. Never had what I would consider a bad experience with D*.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Been a customer since 1996...my 1st receiver was an 1 gen RCA......Heck I remember when there was a company called USSB that offered about 12 to 15 stations!!

I paid USSB through my D* account.......anybody remember USSB?Back then the picture quality was AMAZING,and I mean all of D* channels not just some!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

USSB offered the premium movie channels (HBO, Showtime, etc.) while DirecTV offered all of the other "cable" type channels. Most of the folks posting in this thread, myself included, had separate USSB accounts.

Carl


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Didn't USSB offer the USA network and a couple more cable channels?Then again i may be wrong in my thinking


----------



## George_T (Sep 19, 2002)

Been a member since February, 1996. Remember it well when I started. I got D* because I am a huge Cleveland Indians' fan, and wanted to watch them on MLB EI given I lived in Tennessee. I was hoping that since Cleveland was AL Champs in '95, that I would see them win a World Series championship. Well, that one hasn't worked out, but I've been happy w/D* overall.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

Since 07-21-1994. 

Ordered "Deluxe System" for $899.00 from Sears in Shreveport, LA since nobody in North Carolina was selling them yet. This is when they were doing city by city rollouts. My DirecTV account number is less than 15000.

One of my first PPV's was the August 1994 2-day Woodstock concert.


----------



## NCMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

The USSB package included the movie channels HBO, Cinemax, Showtime, Flix and The Movie Channel plus the Viacom cable channels MTV, Nick, Lifetime and Comedy Central plus USSB's own All News Channel and a nature sounds channel all in the 900's for $34.95/month or $379.00/year.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

Since '96


----------



## onin24eagle (Aug 6, 2005)

1994

I unloaded the truck with the first 25 units to ship to our store. I installed it that night.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Nov 1996, self install RCA.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Since '98 here. Right after the DTV/USSB merger was announced ...


----------



## radamo (Nov 13, 2003)

VeniceDre said:


> Since the summer of 96.
> 
> Paid just under $700 for the dish, SAT-A1 & SAT-B1.


LOL... Same equipment and also started in 96.
RA


----------



## wh5916 (Feb 14, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Since '98 here. Right after the DTV/USSB merger was announced ...


I still have bad memories of the ads featuring the DirecTV "Rapid Response Team," which began airing at the time that DirecTV realigned the channels shortly after the USSB takeover was complete.


----------



## lorick (Nov 16, 2005)

The Signature Says it All.

Someone, correct me if I am wrong but I believe in the beginning your account number was the area code in your area followed by a sequential number. I was the 23rd system to go online in my area.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

Sept 1994 over $1,000 to start back then just for 2TVs

NOW HD


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Aug. 1995


----------



## sandl (Jan 31, 2007)

1995


----------



## okiekegler (Oct 4, 2005)

Road Rage said:


> I'm curious as to just how many of us are veterans of DirecTV. Depending on the honor system here.
> 
> I've been a sub since 1996.


I have been with D* since the spring of 1995. I paid $699 for the dish and receiver and installed it myself. Just a year and a half ago I finally talked a CSR into upgrading my old RCA equipment and giving me a TiVo and receivers for the bedrooms. I would love to see the good old days when I paid $29.99 for Total Choice (Gold I think it was) and a whopping $34.95 to USSB for what seemed like a ton of movies back then. That is, of course, after USSB sucked you in with a free month of all their channels. I bought this system the minute I found out that NFL Sunday Ticket was coming to the "pizza" dish.......and boy was I happy to pay the $99 for it! Seems trivial to the $249 asking price now, but I gotta have it!


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I started in 95. Speedvision was coming & my cable company wasn't going to offer it.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

August of 1994 here.


----------



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

1995. Sure beat the Hell out of cable then and still does. Thanks Directv!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I'm almost there - 10 years next month.


----------



## rlnoonan (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been with D* for 10 or 11 years, but I don't know exactly when I signed up. I was living in Houston at the time and ABC/Disney was going through a bit spat with Time Warner Cable. So KTRH (the ABC affiliate in Houston) took out a big add in the paper saying they would reimburse you for installation if you left Time Warner for D*. That was all I needed to hear because my wife and I already hated cable, we just didn't want to pay the expensive initial startup cost. The deal didn't cover everything, but it made it a lot more affordable and it felt great to stick it to Time Warner (since they had been sticking it to us for so long).

Been happy with D* ever since (although at times the HR20 thing has tried my patience).


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Since 1995, and can't even get a free HR20!


----------



## bcrab (Mar 7, 2007)

1996


----------



## jimbojive (Mar 12, 2007)

since June 1997


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

Spring 1995, an account starting with triple zero’s. Directv & USSB subscriber, no locals back then. I recall them charging for the locals when the first came out. I think Starz was part of the Directv package and not a premium channel back then. Cannot verify this. 

I also believe RCA had the right to the first 1 million units and only two models were offered, the single for $599 and the dual for $999. You then could spend an additional $50 on the self installation kit. Have moved the installation four times since and still have the old RCA receiver that is active.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

only double zeros here.. late 1996 if I remember correctly...


----------

